
Ask HN: Who are your role models in this industry? - mfalcon
Last week I got my Software Engineering degree and I realized I&#x27;ve no role models to learn from, of course there&#x27;s a lot of interesting people: Musk, Carmack, Swartz, Wosniak... but no one who I can regard as a role model.<p>Who are yours?
======
DanielStraight
This is a pretty good list:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

